# Starting new tank am i right so far??!!



## a.viola (Oct 12, 2006)

OK well im swithing over 
done with the freshwater they are in a friends tank and gone now 

so went to the lfs found what i needed 
its a 75 gallon tank 

what i am picking up so far
canister filter planning on keeping my trickel filter as well 
couple power heads for flow 
protein skimmer 
new sand im putting in 
salt of course 
hydrometer 
and my live rock 

am i on the right track 
im not doing anything crazy but want to get this started and cycling 
let me know guys thank you


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome aboard, Andrew.:wave:

You seem to be on the right track. If you have any problems or questions, feel free to ask here. The members here will gladly help you.
Live rocks will do the cycling for you.

P.S. I like your sig.:wink2:


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It's a nice basic list thus far.

Before I get to in depth at picking it apart, could you give us an idea of what type of plans you have for it? Just saying a saltwater tank can be hazardous as the fish and corals have completely different needs. Kinda like a planted tank versus community tank vs african cichlid tank vs S american tank. ETC... There really are differences and should never just be lumped together.


Ideas,
Fish only
aggressive fish only
FOWLR, fish only with live rock
mixed community with low maintenance corals
low maintenance reef including soft corals, maybe an LPS but never an SPS or clam, ever. 
Full on super reef that will optimize everything.

Budget, time line....


Welcome to the forums. I am here to help as much as I can.


----------



## a.viola (Oct 12, 2006)

planning on doing fish with live rock 

is it possible to add coral after words i know you have to have better lighting 
but is it possible


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Anythings possible with enough money...

I preach to people all the time that it is cheaper to dive into the hobby where they want to end up rather than slowly ease into it. It is cheaper to only buy equipment once. It is cheaper to not have to suffer from animal loss.

For your fish only it sounds like you have most of what you'd need. I'd recommend boxing up the canister filter for a large sump and skimmer. The canister can be used with good results if you are willing to do frequent water changes and filter cleanings. If not the canister becomes a time bomb. It's really not that scary as fish can take nitrates much more than corals.

As far as inching into corals it is entirely possible if you plan correctly. Make sure the fish you have are compatible and that you only have a few small fish. Fish will create to large a bio load and the corals will suffer. Plan to up the lighting and make sure to have a good skimmer. You can begin with softies and low level lighting but I suggest starting with nice lighting and LPS.


----------

